# English teaching in HK: what paperwork do I need?



## Tralala (Dec 10, 2011)

I haveall the quals and experience but what else do I need to do to get a visa?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Tralala said:


> I haveall the quals and experience but what else do I need to do to get a visa?




I would guess you would need to have the offer of a job before you can apply for a work visa, check out the embassy website.


----------

